# +"Furry Nation" now on sale - with furs-only bonus offer!



## JoeStrike (Oct 11, 2017)

_Furry Nation: The True Story of America's Most Misunderstood Subculture _went on sale yesterday... and I have a *furs-only bonus offer *for people who buy it via one of the bookseller links at www.furrynation.com/buy-the-book page: (Books purchased directly from a bookseller not eligible.)​


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

Drat, already ordered earlier this week -- before I saw this offer. After a shipping delay, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow!  Thanks in advance for putting this together.

*_stares longingly at mailbox_*


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 13, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Drat, already ordered earlier this week -- before I saw this offer. After a shipping delay, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow!  Thanks in advance for putting this together.
> 
> *_stares longingly at mailbox_*


I hate to see a fur disappointed; send your postal addy to me at joe[at]furrynation[dot]com and I'll shoot you a copy, my pleasure


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

You are a gentleman and a scholar, sir!  Much appreciated


----------

